# Rocky Mountain Gun Show Southtown



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

How is the Rocky Mountain Gun Show? I have never been to one but have been to many of the Crossroads of the West gun shows. Are they comparable? Is it worth a drive up from Southern Utah?

Interested in your opinions.

Thanks in advance


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

*Re: Rock Mountain Gun Show Southtown*

The last one I went to was a year ago and it was about half the size of the Crossroads. They had some good vendors. I walked out with a bunch of ammo at a good deal. I have heard they got bigger since then.

I won't tell you to come up or not but consider this.... with the buying frenzy going on I would figure that vendors that did not attend this show in the past now will. Just my opinion. I will be there on Saturday for more ammo and to see what he AR market looks like.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: Rock Mountain Gun Show Southtown*

I would expect to see prices that are totally ridiculous.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: Rock Mountain Gun Show Southtown*

I'll bet the boys reeealy have their gun show prices on this time.  
See y'all there.


----------



## Afishnado (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: Rock Mountain Gun Show Southtown*

I'll be there too, but I fully expect to get kicked out after I heckle and belittle the "price gouging" vendors.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: Rock Mountain Gun Show Southtown*

Thanks for the opinions, I think I will just be happy with what I have and wait for the smoke to clear a little. I hope to hear what the show and prices are like after some of you go.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

*Re: Rock Mountain Gun Show Southtown*

I will try to make some kind of report on what I see. I do expect some gouging from vendors. I posted on another thread that I have talked to some industry folks I know. They have all told me factories are not raising prices they just can't re-stock. The people that have stock are the ones taking advantage of the "panic."

I'll post up Saturday evening.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Rock Mountain Gun Show Southtown*

I'll be there also. Also going to the Shot Show in Vegas this month. Should be interesting. :O•-:


----------



## Afishnado (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: Rock Mountain Gun Show Southtown*



Al Hansen said:


> I'll be there also. Also going to the Shot Show in Vegas this month. Should be interesting. :O•-:


Can the public (me) go to the SHOT show? I would love to go to that and I have some time to kill.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

*Re: Rock Mountain Gun Show Southtown*



Afishnado said:


> Al Hansen said:
> 
> 
> > I'll be there also. Also going to the Shot Show in Vegas this month. Should be interesting. :O•-:
> ...


Unfortunately we cannot. The SHOT show is exclusively for industry people. It's where the factories present their new lines and products to the distribution chain and the media. From what my friends tell me it's the one show you just don't miss.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

reb8600 said:


> I would expect to see prices that are totally ridiculous.


What he said.

I went to the one last summer. Waste of time then, even more absurd now.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Rock Mountain Gun Show Southtown*



MadHunter said:


> Afishnado said:
> 
> 
> > Al Hansen said:
> ...


Mads right. My daughters boyfriend is the V.P. of a company that builds custom body armour for police depts. and military around the world.


----------



## Afishnado (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: Rock Mountain Gun Show Southtown*



Al Hansen said:


> MadHunter said:
> 
> 
> > Afishnado said:
> ...


Mads right. My daughters boyfriend is the V.P. of a company that builds custom body armour for police depts. and military around the world.[/quote:1ojk5cc5]

Yeah I know what it's all about, that's why I'd give my first born to go. I think I know a few people that would let me get in on behalf of their company. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Hunter_17 (Mar 15, 2008)

This is ten minutes before the doors open

In front of us [attachment=1:v6d9djqy]ImageUploadedByTapatalk1357400952.669600.jpg[/attachment:v6d9djqy]

Behind us [attachment=0:v6d9djqy]ImageUploadedByTapatalk1357401006.055610.jpg[/attachment:v6d9djqy]


----------



## tshuntin (Jul 13, 2008)

Can't wait to hear the reports.


----------



## Hunter_17 (Mar 15, 2008)

Pistols seemed to me a normal price but all the AR supplies And guns were way way up


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Lots of people paying the ridiculous high prices for the mags. Didnt see many AR's being sold at the prices they were asking.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Rock Mountain Gun Show Southtown*



reb8600 said:


> I would expect to see prices that are totally ridiculous.


And they were. :roll:


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

I suspect AR sellers outnumbered AR buyers. I wish I had the concession for sticks with signs on them.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

And the book guy wasn't there.  But the helecopter guy was.


----------



## Hunter_17 (Mar 15, 2008)

Ya don't wanna buy a 2200 to 3000 AR?


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

So I didn't report on Saturday afternoon... Sorry! I was there early and found the whole thing to be a waste of time. Here are a few bullet points of what I saw. Mind you that I had money in my pocket for an AR if I found a reasonable deal.

* Handguns and Sporting rifles looked to me like they were business as usual. 
* AR Mags were 50 bucks new or used (WTF?). 
* One guy had'em for 60(WTF? x2). He had a lot of them and they weren't really selling.
* ARs were scarce but there were a few around. Way over priced. Most were above 2K
* One AR vendor had a good selection. High end stuff. His lowest prices was 2,600. He claimed they would sell out fast. I didn't see any of his sell in the time I was there. I saw a lot of people checking them out but no one willing to pay-up. So much for demand!!!
* The large ammo vendor was too crowded so I didn't bother.
* I saw bags of lake city brass 1000 for 255.00 Rolled and primed. That was not bad.
* Saw a pawn shop with a pretty beat up Colt AR for 3,500.00
* Same place had a used stripped lower for 525.00
* Same place had an Aero Precision complete lower with stock for 1,049.00 (Call the guys in white)

In a nut shell it was ridiculous when it cam to ARs. Good thing the home show was going on next door. The wife and I just went there and got good deal on a pergola for our back yard. Can't wait for March to roll around to get it installed so we can start BBQing under it. :\Ou:


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

I do have to add that as I spoke with the one vendor with a good selection (you all know the guys with the zombie ARs). He told me that the reason that prices were so high is because they will not be able to replenish stock for 6 to 8 months and maybe even a year. They also have no idea what the vendors will price the new stock at.

Compound that with the typical end of the year - we need to get ready for the shot show so production is going to slow down so our prototypes are done - production ordeal and you aggravate the supply problem.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

With the prices,crowds,and vendor attitude I found it a complete waste of time :roll:


----------

